# Miscellaneous > Database Lounge >  SolarWinds

## egocms

Two months after the first news about SolarWinds, we look back and see what could've been done to avoid or minimize the risk of such an attack more details - https://www.ego-cms.com/post/the-sol...-learn-from-it

----------


## Steve R Jones

Will let this run to see if it goes anywhere.

----------

